# Mt Washington "Ammonoosuc" Build



## Arlo Campbell (Feb 4, 2020)

Hi all

First time posting on any large scale fourm impressively enough, But thought my current project may be of interest. I'm working on building a 1/2" scale fully operational electric model of the Mt Washington Cog's "Ammonoosuc" as it's appeared for the last 20 years or so 

Below I've included some photos of the nearly complete tender, Just awaiting Decals from Del at GScaleGraphics, need to do little more brass work, paint frames then wait for cast brass wheels from Shapeways. Body is all 2mm Plastruct styrene and 1mm ABS for the coal wall with 3D printed ABS corners and water filler caps, frame is all silver bearing soldered K&S brass. Once the tender is complete I'll move onto the Loco which isn't far away now.


----------



## fsts2k (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks really great, nice job!


----------



## Exador (Jan 24, 2020)

Looks great but how did you get a hold of my cutting mat? 😃


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh wow!!! This is excellent work! As a life-long New Hampshire resident I certainly approve! 
You mentioned the engine is to be electrically operated...do you plan on building a rack railway for it as well? If so...indoors/outdoors? 

Thanks so much for sharing this! Made my day to see this.


----------



## Arlo Campbell (Feb 4, 2020)

s-4 said:


> Oh wow!!! This is excellent work! As a life-long New Hampshire resident I certainly approve!
> You mentioned the engine is to be electrically operated...do you plan on building a rack railway for it as well? If so...indoors/outdoors?
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing this! Made my day to see this.


Haha thank you! Living in northern Vt the Mt Washington Cog is the nearest place I can go to see running Steam locos so i'm quite fond of it, and yeah I do plan to build a stretch of outdoor track eventually for this to run on which should be quite fun.


----------



## Arlo Campbell (Feb 4, 2020)

Decals from Del arrived today, applied on 2/3 sides now. Quite happy with how it looks, also painted the brass frame.


----------



## SteaminNuc (Nov 2, 2016)

Looks great! Looking forward to watching the loco build. 
Do you plan to make the rack and incline your track?


----------



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

Great start
Here is the live steam build I did a while back. It may be of some help
I think I still have some CAD drawings I could send to you









Mt Washington Cog RR build


Here is a photo and video of this awesome engine. Because it is so small we decided to do it in G3 at 22.5:1 To use the LGB rack and its holders, I tried these brass bridges that worked but we would need 200 of them so we are looking for alternatives. Because the elevation varies by 8...




www.mylargescale.com


----------



## Arlo Campbell (Feb 4, 2020)

bille1906 said:


> Great start
> Here is the live steam build I did a while back. It may be of some help
> I think I still have some CAD drawings I could send to you
> 
> ...


Thanks! I did actually find your thread several months ago, and It certainly helped to know I'm not the only one crazy enough to try and build on of the Mt Wash Cog locos haha

I'm good on the CAD front, Currently working on the undercarriage of the loco today, but I do appreciate the offer


----------



## Arlo Campbell (Feb 4, 2020)

SteaminNuc said:


> Looks great! Looking forward to watching the loco build.
> Do you plan to make the rack and incline your track?


Thanks! I do indeed


----------



## Arlo Campbell (Feb 4, 2020)

Finished the CAD design today for all the running gear and sent the frames, spur gears, and pushrods off for Laser Cutting in brass. The Cylinders will be Resin 3D printed and the Wheels and Cranks will be Shapeways metal.


----------



## Arlo Campbell (Feb 4, 2020)

Tender wheels came from shapeways today, and very pleased with them. Don’t even need machining as they are near perfectly round with less then a thousandth of an inch runout which is more then fine.

Need to cut longer axles as I accidentally made the first pair too short, but did a test with my insulation technique. Just paint for these and the tender is done.


----------



## Exador (Jan 24, 2020)

Can I ask how much the wheels were?


----------



## Arlo Campbell (Feb 4, 2020)

Exador said:


> Can I ask how much the wheels were?


Ah haha you don’t want to know 

But in all seriousness they where $30 per wheel, it’s certainly not a cheap way of doing things I’ll admit


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Out standing work Arlo!


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Very pleased with the progress.


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

Great build. love brass.
Are the wheels 3D printed or cast??


----------



## Arlo Campbell (Feb 4, 2020)

OldNoob said:


> Great build. love brass.
> Are the wheels 3D printed or cast??


They are lost wax cast in brass, just the wax pattern that was melted out before the brass was poured in was 3D printed in a wax/resin mix on a high detail SLA printer


----------



## Arlo Campbell (Feb 4, 2020)

Haven’t added to this in a while due to nothing to show, but now I sort of do. Tender is officially complete now and I had a friend print me the cylinders on his high detail resin printer. (First locomotive parts!) Also purchased a motor for the loco. 

I’m still waiting on the laser cut brass frames that have gotten a bit delayed due to unrelated issues at Ponoko’s end but they should be here next week and cast brass cranks & wheels by New Years from shapeways. 

All going to plan a motorized locomotive chassis will be done and rolling by mid January.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Tender is looking beautiful.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Progressing very nicely. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Arlo Campbell (Feb 4, 2020)

Well thought it was time to update this as some rather significant progress has been made on Ammonoosuc;

The laser cut brass frames arrived a couple weeks ago and shortly after the brass parts from Shapeways so I’ve been busy. The frames where soldered together with Stay Brite Silver solder and flux, which due to tab and slots holding everything in alignment was exceptionally easy. Flycranks where tapped and are held quartered via a groove filed in the axle and everything on the axles except the wheels for electrical insulation purposes is held in place with set screws for easy disassembly/reassembly.

With the running gear basically complete (minus cog wheels) and running smooth as silk I’ll be getting the boiler made and installed soon, then it’ll really start to look like a locomotive


----------



## Arlo Campbell (Feb 4, 2020)

Well it’s certainly been a minute, but I’ve been making steady progress on Ammonoosuc. She is now a completely functional locomotive as the boiler has been made, detailed, painted and fitted to the also now painted frames and motion. All that remains now is the Cab and footboard’s basically which I’ll be starting on soon.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow, nicely done mate. Keep up the good work


----------

